# VW Golf Mk5 GTI or R32



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Unfortunately the time to change is drawing close (for a whole variety of reasons) and one of the requirements of the next car is 4 doors. I also want something newer (2 or (max) 3 years old) and something that doesn't have massive running costs. So among the vast array of cars I've considered I've included either a VW Golf mk5 GTI or R32.

Anyone made the switch from a TT? I do really like the R32's but with road tax running at 1550 euro in Ireland Vs 630 for the GTI is that mad?

Because of the fall in values I'm half thinking of keeping the TT (only worth about 8k/9k euro here) but is that just silly?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Logic would suggest that both buying & running costs are gonna be lower if you buy the GTI. I prefer the way the GTI looks too TBH! 8)


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Tim G said:


> Logic would suggest that both buying & running costs are gonna be lower if you buy the GTI. I prefer the way the GTI looks too TBH! 8)


True, the GTI would have lower running costs - tax and fuel bills would be cheaper. Insurance is marginal.

But that said, over here 2nd hand R32's have much better spec than the GTI's - I love the RS4 style recaro's and the engine (as in the V6 TT) sounds amazing. Would it be worth a little more outlay for a better spec'ed car with a nicer feel.

And then there's the question about DSG - best avoided?

The fact I'm struggling to nail down a replacement is just testament to how good a package the TT offers!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Though I've not owned either, I've heard people bitch about how thirsty the R32 is. Also, the GTi is about 9/10 of the performance of the R32, so you don't lose out much by taking that over and above the V6.

Can't you hold out for a well-specced GTi?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

sean.ui said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > Logic would suggest that both buying & running costs are gonna be lower if you buy the GTI. I prefer the way the GTI looks too TBH! 8)
> ...


The mk5 R32 doesnt come with RS4 style seats! The mk4 is the better R32. Id have the GTI as I would change soo much on the mk5 R32


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> sean.ui said:
> 
> 
> > Tim G said:
> ...


Ah, but it does 

Here's one I was going to look at
http://vagdrivers.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=32331



> The mk4 is the better R32. Id have the GTI as I would change soo much on the mk5 R32


I quite like the look of the R32 - it looks more mature as standard (not at all boy racer NOI to anyone). But the GTI is nice too -

I need to drive both back to back I think -

Also need to find out about mapping a GTI - what's 240bhp like through the front wheels.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Kell said:


> Though I've not owned either, I've heard people bitch about how thirsty the R32 is. Also, the GTi is about 9/10 of the performance of the R32, so you don't lose out much by taking that over and above the V6.
> 
> Can't you hold out for a well-specced GTi?


Yea, I've read a lot of posts about the poor fuel consumption too -

And you're right, there's no reason I couldn't hold out for a well specced GTi


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Didnt know you could get nice seats in teh mk5, tho mk4 are still nicer :wink: 
ed30 mk5 my mates dad has and is far quicker than his mk4 R32 (Magnex, Carbino and mapped), but id still take the mk 4 r32 for the sound everytime


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I wsioul go for the GTI anf get it chipped the GTI is a great car and so much nicer looking then the r32


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I had a MK5 GTI DSG, and whilst it is an undoubtedly a fine car, and probably the 'head' choice, if i had my time again it would be a manual R32


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I made the change to a GTi and i love it.

The standard GTi maps to 240 / 250 bhp and the Edition 30 to around 270 / 280.

The R32 does sound nice but that mpg return put me off.

Finance permitting, id go with a ED30 / Pirelli any day of the week.


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

Considered a mazda 3 mps? Fine cars by all accounts, oh, and they´re rapid.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

DPG said:


> I made the change to a GTi and i love it.
> 
> The standard GTi maps to 240 / 250 bhp and the Edition 30 to around 270 / 280.
> 
> ...


The ED30 are rare as rocking horse sh!t over here (unfortunately). Did you map your GTI - what's 240bhp like through the front wheels?


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> I had a MK5 GTI DSG, and whilst it is an undoubtedly a fine car, and probably the 'head' choice, if i had my time again it would be a manual R32


This is almost where I'm at - head says GTI is the more sensible route (and even a 330d being more sensible) but my heart says an R32 is the way forward. I've never owned a car with bigger than 2000cc and once we have kids it'll be game over for many years so my heart is screaming for something like an R32


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I've not mapped mine yet Sean, but i will do once the warrenty runs out.

You only have to look on forums like http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=76797.0 to see what owners think.

Aparently it makes a massive difference

Dan


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

R32


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

pas_55 said:


> R32


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

R32 for the sound


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I have driven both and would go for the GTi, it is a better handling car and with a remap faster, also looks better IMO, much cheaper to run as well


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

So last night I drove a mint R32 with all the toys. The RS4 style seats are really amazing and very comfortable. Seems like a very well screwed together car - solid and feels tight when manouvering but never felt like it would crash over bumps. No squeaks or rattles and road noise kept to a minimum.

Now for the important bit - the driving. If I'm honest I'd say it was a little bit of a let down - the engine sounds nice but it just did not feel fast. Maybe that's because there's less drama than with a turbo'd car but it certainly felt slower than my mapped TT. Added to that the steering felt quite light with much less road feel than the my TT.

I know I'm comparing a standard car with a modified car but it really made me realise how much the small mods on my TT have improved the car and made it something special. Mine has a mild map to give approx 255 - 260bhp with koni sport kit and defcon bushes. I think the map makes it pretty rapid while the defcon bushes and koni kit transform the handling - driving home it really hit home as there was much more feel through the steering and how much more adjustable the TT was.

Of course I'd really need a very long test drive without the owner sitting beside me to really test the R32 but I have to say that right now (especially after having had the TT cleaned yesterday) I really, really don't know if I could sell her... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The R32 in Deep Blue Pearl with Anthracite Leather...

...the only choice for a MK5 golf (if you can live with running costs).

My old one...










8)


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> The R32 in Deep Blue Pearl with Anthracite Leather...
> 
> ...the only choice for a MK5 golf (if you can live with running costs).
> 
> ...


I thought I was living the dream with my mk5 1.6 match... :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd try get an Edition 30 if you can. Im sure they remap to around 300bhp as they have the same engine, turbo etc as the S3 and they make 300 - 310 with just a remap. You can easially get 360bhp out of one without custom mapping, full exhaust, intake and an uprated fuel pump.

Not sure about 360bhp to the front wheels though :?


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

@kmpowell - looks lovely - I decided to try driving another one but a manuall this time.It's DBP  It's a dealer car so I figure I might be able to rag it properly without the owner having a siezure.

@jamal - unfortunately ireland is crap for the very top end cars - haven't seen any ed30's over here and there's only 3 R32's for sale at the minute.

But i'll be driving a DSG GTI tomorrow as well for a direct comparison - I wonder would it be stupid to get a 05 gti and keep the TT - seeing as the 05's are only around 16k euro now


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> The R32 in Deep Blue Pearl with Anthracite Leather...
> 
> ...the only choice for a MK5 golf (if you can live with running costs).


Interesting you mention the running costs - most people have told me their not too bad but it sounds like you might differ? The seller yesterday reckons he averages 24 - 26mpg and sees 30 - 32mpg on a long motorway run


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sean.ui said:


> @kmpowell - looks lovely - I decided to try driving another one but a manuall this time.It's DBP  It's a dealer car so I figure I might be able to rag it properly without the owner having a siezure.


I'm not a fan of DSG, the manual box with that 3.2 lump is a match made in heaven, especially on the downchange when she's popping and banging, the noise is devine! [smiley=whip.gif]



sean.ui said:


> The seller yesterday reckons he averages 24 - 26mpg and sees 30 - 32mpg on a long motorway run


Not a chance! to get anything over 30mpg you have to drive it like a nun! A long steady 80mph motorway journey you will see upper 20's max. Around town late teens to 20 max. Rag it around you'll easily see single figures.

A few buying tips:
- Under no circumstances by one without leather
- Avoid the optional bucket seats. They have some serious quality issues and VW dealers refuse to work on them due to there being no solution and VW UK won't do anything about it but replace them (which the same thing then happens). Issues include leather coming loose and really problematic creaking with age. The standard seats have enough side support in them.
- Go for DBP, Black or Steel Grey. Shadow Blue is acceptable but avoid Tornado Red and Silver because dealers mark down on these colours on the R.
- The cars were fairly highly specced from the factory (apart from leather) inc xenons, auto wipers etc, but look out for things like 'Winter Pack', RCD500 upgrade and the Sunroof which are nice touches.
- 5dr cars command a lower premium, so if you aren't too fussed thats a way of saving some cash.

Finally, there are currently lots to choose from, so take your time, avoid the 'modded' ones, and bargain hard. VW shifted brand new ones recently to make way for MK6 Golfs, and they were sub £20k, so this is starting to reflect in residuals.

If you can afford the running costs, you won't regret buying one. IMO it's miles ahead of the GTi.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Cheers for the info - very informative 

Interesting what you mention about the optional bucket seats - the car I test drove had them and they were really comfortable and pretty cool looking but I had read about the quality issues on r32oc.com.

Never got out to drive the other cars today but I will sometime next week - unfortunately in Ireland there are only 5 advertised for sale in the whole country :roll:


----------

